
Bayes and Deadweight: Using Statistics to Eject the Deadweight from Your Life - tacon
https://fs.blog/2018/01/bayes-deadweight/
======
x3tm
> how do we identify these people who add nothing positive — or not enough
> positive — to our lives?

The dude invokes bayes theorem (the theorem that is trending right now) to
solve such a basic issue? His grandmother can give him better advices than
Bayes.

